# Lap Band adjustment Medicare



## lgrennan (Nov 11, 2010)

Code S2083 is used for payers other than Medicare for adjustable gastric band fill.

Does anyone know a code for this procedure that Medicare wil pay?

Would you use a unlisted procedure?

I appreciate any comments.


----------



## lindacoder (Nov 16, 2010)

43999 with descriptive of "adjustment of gastric restrictive device" in item 19 should get it paid. They may ask for the original date of the placement of the adjustable band.  Medicare, as of 10-1-10, will now accept V53.51 as the diagnosis code for this procedure. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## lgrennan (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestion.  I have the same question to our Medicare rep with no response.  It's clear from CPT the global period of 90 days includes these adjustments.  After the global period was not getting paid my Medicare.

We'll try the unlisted code.

I appreciate the advice.


----------

